# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1С 7.7 БУХ оформление покупки металлолома

## Алексей49

Добрый день.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, как правильно оформлять покупку Металлолома в 1С 7.7 БУХ (релиз 652, 7.70.025) и выступить в качестве налогового агента. Металлолом не для продажи, а для собственных нужд организации.

----------

